# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Online Scanners (Scan files with multiple antivirus scanners!!)

## Ultima Weapon

36 Scanners 

About VirSCAN

VirSCAN.org is a FREE on-line scan service, which checks uploaded files for malware, using antivirus engines, indicated in the VirSCAN list. On uploading files you want to be checked, you can see the result of scanning and how dangerous and harmful/harmless for your computer those files are. 

VirSCAN.org cannot replace antivirus software on your computer. VirSCAN is not supposed and able to protect your computer from malware. VirSCAN only scans files, which may contain viruses, trojans, backdoors, spyware, dialers. However, VirSCAN does not bear responsibilty for the results of scanning. Even if all the AV engines, included to VirSCAN fail to detect any kind of malware in the file you upload, it does not guarantee its being clean and safe for your computer. Some anti-virus engines may define the files you will upload as malware, but it may turn out to be a false positive. Due to the platform and the engine version, the scan report can't show the actual abilities of antivirus vendors. There are possible situations when VirSCAN fails to detect a real malware, but AV vendor, indicated in the test is capable of finding malware, or on the contrary, VirSCAN detects malware, but the AV engine fails to do it. All the examples, mentioned above may occur, so VirSCAN does not bear any responsibilty for the results of scanning.

VIRSCAN HOMEPAGE

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




About VirusTotal

32 Scanners
VirusTotal is a service that analyzes suspicious files and facilitates the quick detection of viruses, worms, trojans, and all kinds of malware detected by antivirus engines.

Specs:
Free, independent service
Use of multiple antivirus engines
Real-time automatic updates of virus signatures
Detailed results from each antivirus engine
Real time global statistics

Virustotal Homepage


I would also like to add several online scanners.


*VIRUS.ORG  22 Scanners*




*VIRUS CHIEF  13 scanners*

About VirusChief

VirusChief is a service that analyzes suspicious files and facilitates the quick detection of viruses, worms, trojans, and all kinds of malware detected by antivirus engines.

Specs:
- Free, independent service
- Use of multiple antivirus engines
- Real-time automatic updates of virus signatures
- Detailed results from each antivirus engine
- Link output
- BB-Code output
- File deletion after the scan-report was generated

----------


## RiC

Jotti's malware scan

Main page 

21 Scanners.
A-Squared, AntiVir, ArcaVir, Avast, AVG, BitDefender, ClamAV, CPsecure, Dr.Web, F-Prot, 
F-Secure, Fortinet, Ikarus, Kaspersky, NOD32, Norman, Panda, Rising, Sophos, VirusBuster, VBA32

Good service with correct AV settings.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

 *ArcaOnline Scanner*
Easy to use. High detection rate.

 *BitDefender Online Scanner*
Easy to use. High detection rate.

 *eTrust Antivirus Web Scanner*
Easy to use. High detection rate.

 *F-Secure Online Virus Scanner*
Easy to use. High detection rate.

 *Kaspersky Online Scanner*
High detection rate. Cannot disinfect. Slow scanning.

 *McAfee Freescan*
Easy to use. High detection rate. Cannot disinfect.

 *Panda ActiveScan*
Very easy to use. High detection rate. Cannot remove spyware.

 *Symantec Security Check*
Easy to use. High detection rate.

 *Trend Micro Housecall*
Easy to use. High detection rate.

 *Virus Chaser Online Scan*
Easy to use. High detection rate.



*Eset Online Scan*
*Fast Scanning Speed*


*Rising Online Scan*
Moderate Scanning Speed. High Detection Rate


*Ahnlab Online Scan*
Fast Scanning Speed. Moderate Detection Rate



http://www.norman.com/microsites/malwareanalyzer/

*Another excellent online scanner.*
*Windows Live OneCare Free Scan*


*Offers:*
*Protection*
Scan that removes all malwares including viruses, trojans, worms, hackers, spyware, adware, unwanted programs and open ports.
Also checks for Windows Updates and Microsoft Updates for Microsoft Products installed. 

*Clean UP*
 
Cleans your system's junk files and defrags your disk. 
*Tune Up* 
Tweaks your system's proformance and cleans your registry.

----------


## Surfer

Panda's http://www.nanoscan.com/as/v1/principal.aspx & http://www.nanoscan.com/ =))

----------


## Ultima Weapon

*Antispyware Online Scanners*


*Ewido Online Scan*


*Sunbelt Online Scan*



*A Squared Online Scan*


*Webroot Online Scan*



*Threat Expert Online Scan*



http://www.threatexpert.com/filescan.aspx




Prev-x Online Scan
http://www.prevx.com/

----------


## geohac

Have you listed these: http://realsecurity.web.officelive.c...escanners.aspx  :Wink:

----------


## GYAMTSO

> 36 Scanners 
> 
> About VirSCAN
> 
> VirSCAN.org is a FREE on-line scan service, which checks uploaded files for malware, using antivirus engines, indicated in the VirSCAN list. On uploading files you want to be checked, you can see the result of scanning and how dangerous and harmful/harmless for your computer those files are. 
> 
> VirSCAN.org cannot replace antivirus software on your computer. VirSCAN is not supposed and able to protect your computer from malware. VirSCAN only scans files, which may contain viruses, trojans, backdoors, spyware, dialers. However, VirSCAN does not bear responsibilty for the results of scanning. Even if all the AV engines, included to VirSCAN fail to detect any kind of malware in the file you upload, it does not guarantee its being clean and safe for your computer. Some anti-virus engines may define the files you will upload as malware, but it may turn out to be a false positive. Due to the platform and the engine version, the scan report can't show the actual abilities of antivirus vendors. There are possible situations when VirSCAN fails to detect a real malware, but AV vendor, indicated in the test is capable of finding malware, or on the contrary, VirSCAN detects malware, but the AV engine fails to do it. All the examples, mentioned above may occur, so VirSCAN does not bear any responsibilty for the results of scanning.
> 
> VIRSCAN HOMEPAGE
> ...


*Ultima Weapon*,

----------

